# Vin plate restoration



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have not gotten to this point yet but I have read a great deal about the legality issues of tampering with VIN removal and so on..... my question is not about that. 

My question is about Vin Plate restoration. My GTO sat outside for years and the VIN number is weathered. Has anyone restored their vin plate. What are the best methods. Or is it just a lost cause. My entire firewall is surface rusted from years of sitting. Any ideas how to go about that?

Just thought here:
If ones car was so rusted around the vin plate... is it in the law that you could never restore the car b/c you would have to remove the vin? If you found a Judge that needed the firewall restored, is the Judge now of No value, b/c you couldn't even register it with the state if they believe you removed the vin for any reason? Even for restoration. Even if the hidden Vins match the the same VIN plate.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

When I did my 66 frame-off I removed the data plate and VIN tag because I didn't want them damaged during blasting. I was able to find the factory correct rivets when I re-attached the plates. When I applied for my tag shortly after purchasing the car I had my local police department verify the vehicle and run the vin number.

I would ask this question of your local police department and have them verify the vehicle prior to removing the tags.

Just my humble opinion,


----------

